# New - Old Camera



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am still struggling to decide on a DSLR so I decided to buy something second-hand and a bit more substantial than my compact camera.

A Sony DSC-H1 ... a bit long in the tooth in digital terms (about 3 years old) but by all accounts a good digital zoom with a useful macro facility ~2cm at wide angle.

Bought the package off E-Bay two cameras and plus some odds and ends ... had to wait for the 2500mAh nickel - hydride AA batteries from Sony (couldn't find that power locally). Thankfully both cameras work fine









I like Sony products generally and it has got me thinking about a Sony DSLR









Anyway expect even more crap photos


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

These are excellent pieces of kit. My nephew had one for a few years and he only stopped using it because he needed one with a higher resolution for his work. I'm still trying to persuade him to donate it to me.


----------

